# I hate trying to post pictures on this new forum.



## GURU388 (Jan 5, 2008)

Every time I try to post a picture on this forum it never posts . So after several trys I say the **** with it.

At this rate I will never renew my membership.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Howard, is this while using the icon in the post toolbox? If the icon is not working you could always hand type the [ img] [ /img] brackets in by hand, its a bit of a pain but I find if I copy the first [ img] bracket, then I can just paste the bracket on the end ot the addres and then add the backslash, yeah its a big head ache but its an option. 

I havent had any trouble posting my pics using the icon, but then I have a system. I open my MLS webstorage click open the pics I want one at a time, copy the reference address and paste it to a Word transfer doc till I have all the ones I want, then I copy that block, and paste them into the post text box, then one at a time highlight each address, then copy and paste that address into the box that pops up with the image icon. Once I'm done I just hit submit, so far no problems. 

Are you using something other that Microsoft? That could be most of the issue, but I'm not a computer guy so I cant help there.


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

I have had problem with the new format too... So, what I have simply started doing is just posting the URL to the image and then letting people "click" on it. As a dyed in the wool BSD 4.3 UNIX user -I *never* have used MicroSoft Products. 

regards 

ralph


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I am having the opposite effect of everyone else, it seems.

I can post pictures a lot faster, because I don't have to worry about their size, I simply resize in the button box that pops up when I click the icon. Sweet! 

Howard, sorry you are having problems posting.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I just use the same technique I always did. Paste the url between img tags.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By GURU388 on 03/27/2008 10:22 AM
Every time I try to post a picture on this forum it never posts . So after several trys I say the **** with it.

At this rate I will never renew my membership.



Which of the (*^%(&!^$%[email protected])^$! editors are you using?  I've had damn near ZIP success with the Quick Editor...and I wish it was gone.  It has some funky, undefined, unexplained "timer"/timeout/go-figure "feature" in it...and stuff you post there just goes away if your in it too long.  It's NOT RELIABLE.  Best discriptor is IMHO...junk.  

I have been far more successful with the ADD REPLY which takes you to the full editor.  I use the little mountain picture icon to insert photos...and there's good help up in the Resource FAQ pulldown on how to use all the features.  I do NOT ever use the old [ img] stuff anymore.  So far, I haven't lost any picture posts...nor had to redo them.  If the photo shows up in the editor (I said IF there)...it posts from my experience.

Non-the-less....there's either a LOT people complaining.  One problem I think is that there are too many ways to post photos...whereas the old site you had just ONE WAY...and that's leading to cockpit problems.  You'll notice if you look at the complaints, it's infrequent that folks specify which editor they are using...and it makes a difference.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I too fought with this issue. I waited and went back. The original mechanism for some reason was putting double img tags or some such in? Even when I typed the IMG tags in it wouldn't work. That was back in January. Now, for some reason, it works for me. I do it just like Vic says. 

Anyhow If you must leave we'll miss you! 

Chas


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

He won't leave. He loves us too much!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I find it simpler, myself. Jerry


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had issues with the new system as well. It takes me twice as long to post multiple images now as it used to and the chances of losing the whole works has increased. Part of the problem of course is me since I had things set up to quickly and easily post multiple images under the old system and my photos have always been size adjusted prior to posting so that feature only makes things more confusing for me. 

A couple weeks ago I started to post an item about the new depot I'm building that had 7 or 8 photos. After struggling through setting everything up to post and almost done, I guess I hit a wrong button and lost the whole thing and gave up for the time being. I then posted on another site in just a few minutes with no problem.

Secondarily I really don't like the time out feature. I was in "Active Topics" while I was typing the two paragraphs above. Upon posting the reply I clicked the back button to return to "Active Topics" and only one post appeared. It seems all the rest were now considered "old or read". I'm here now just under "Forums".


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

hmm..let me try it,
I haven used the new features much.

push the little image icon, a window pops up..
paste in the url of the image.









wow..thats easy.

ok..now press "submit" and see if it works.

Scot


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

well..the picture posted fine
for some reason its oddly placed in the window..
try again..this time im moving the cursor down before I press the image icon, that was probably the problem. (pressing enter 3 times now.)











lets see how this one turns out..pressing submit.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

seems, that is does not work. you lost parts of the loco in the procedure.... 

ehem...


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

yep..thats all it was. 
make sure you press enter at the end of a sentence, so the cursor is on a new line, 
THEN press the image icon.. 

it all looks fine to me.. 

what is the "quick editor" people are talking about? 
im not sure what that is.. 

thanks, 
Scot


----------



## GURU388 (Jan 5, 2008)

I need to hear from Shad or Dwight with a simple answer to getting my logo at the bottom of my posts and a simple way to post pictures.
When I hit that insert box instructions come up in a language I don't understand. I am serious about this being more of a pain than I need. I have been wanting to give you all an update as to what has been happening to my layout but as they say a picture speaks a thousand words and my pictures won't post.
Discusted.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Gee thanks Scot! That was so helpful!


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By GURU388 on 03/27/2008 3:44 PM
I need to hear from Shad or Dwight with a simple answer to getting my logo at the bottom of my posts and a simple way to post pictures.
When I hit that insert box instructions come up in a language I don't understand. I am serious about this being more of a pain than I need. I have been wanting to give you all an update as to what has been happening to my layout but as they say a picture speaks a thousand words and my pictures won't post.
Discusted.


Hang in there Howard.  You just gotta get used to the new cockpit...and avoid a few of the "holes" in the floor...

To get your logo inserted as your signature...open up the logo jpg...copy the URL of it.  The go to MyProfile on the upper right of each page when you're logged in...click it and it will display a profile summary.  Click Edit Profile on the bottom of the page.  The paste the URL of your logo into the signature box...and save everything.  Done.

As for the photo insertion....the easy way...use the New Reply button...then the Little Mountain icon...and you get a page with a bunch of Latin on it.  Ignore that stuff....just put the URL of you photo in the URL space...and hit Enter on the bottom of the window.  Done.  You'll see your photo then put into your editor..and you can type more...or post more photos.  Don't forget to click Submit on the very bottom of that page when you're done.


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

Testing:
OK, using the img button does not work if you're using Firefox (I'm also on a MAC). The dialog box opens but it is impossible to paste anything in it.
So basically, the button is a waste for many users.

Mark


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

I don’t have a problem pasting in the information or using the image insert icon. My problem is the length of time it takes for the forum to accept the reply with pictures to a thread. Today one image was accepted quickly like before under the old forum, but some days it takes forever.
 
I tried three replies with multiple images. On the first one I just gave up when it hung, closed my browser and went elsewhere for my large scale fix. The second time when it hung, I left to prepare and eat dinner. When I came back it was still hung. I closed my browser in disgust. The next day the post was there. Go figure?
 
The third time it hung, I waited about a minute, pushed the stop icon on my browser, clicked the forum’s cancel button and the reply was posted. I don’t know whether I want to try this too many times, especially with a long post with a number of pictures.
 
There is definitely something wrong with image posting, especially when posting several images.


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Testing...
jb
Easy-Peasy, Howard. I ain't even a goldie................./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

just trying to post a picture. will see if it works. First run of my Mallet on my layout using battery power on March 24, 2008.


----------



## Schlosser (Jan 2, 2008)

There's been so much unhappiness about posting pictures, I haven't even tried.  This discussion has given me hope.  It only took 2 years to figure out how to post on the old forum; Jerry Barnes finally posted how he did it, and fortunately it was in plain English instead of in some jargon that I was unaquainted with.

But anything and everything in life is simple once you understand how it works!

Art


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

This is another test picture of my Mallet.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

I copied and pasted my picture to my web space here at mylargescale, then copied and pasted the URL to my reply and inserted the







before and after the URL. IT WORKED!! I don't know how to post more than one picture to a reply tho. Any sugestions on how to do that?


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

red X is


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I personally hate it to, I do it the old fassion way of hand typing it all in from my gold file.

Leon,,,,,,Your rr is tooo perfect looking, wheres the mud and sticks and worm holes , etc????? Mines a mess.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Marty, 
I did a spring cleaning 2 days before these photos with my shop vac. Works great to get the leaves and debris off the layout.


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

It's not that perfect, I see some coffee cans in the picture.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By MarkLewis on 03/27/2008 4:17 PM
Testing:
OK, using the img button does not work if you're using Firefox (I'm also on a MAC). The dialog box opens but it is impossible to paste anything in it.
So basically, the button is a waste for many users.

Mark

im using firefox..its working fine for me.
again..im glad to be "useful" " />

of course, now the "quote" feature isnt working correctly.. 

Scot


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

My first attempt at picture posting on the new MLS 










hey it worked /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

that looks great! 
not very functional, but great!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am not going to read this thread    I am not going to look at the pic's    It is too depressing.    I went out on the back porch the other day and my Rail Road was GONE/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif    I ran in the house and called (!!    The  Share reef  showed up to fill  out the  report.   Then he said lets try someting.   He went to his trunk and got out  one of those  Gawd Alfull  round things  that gives off  that gawd allful   noise when if finds metal.   He found the RR.   It was under  that green mass of weeds swaying in the breeze. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif  He gave  me a extra bottle of  WEED BE GONE  he had in his trunk./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

... Ah didn't see how gettin' drunk would help, but ah 'joyed the bottle anyhoo!"


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a test to see if it works any better getting pictures out of my web space.  I have stopped posting because it was to much trouble.

Yup,still a pain.  Not worth the effort.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Paul, you've got spaces and brackets in your URL, which is screwing things up for you. When you go to your parent directory and click on each link, the browser software translates the spaces and brackets appropriately, but the forum code that processes our posts takes the brackets and thinks they're an instruction of some kind (like "bold" "quote", etc. It just doesn't know what "640x480" is supposed to mean. 

Rename your files _without spaces or brackets_, and you'll find things go much smoother for you. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

That's what I mean,it's a pain.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Paul,

I thought it was just me. I stayed up until midnight trying to get something posted and gave up! Not like it used to be. We need a "sticky" here from some of those who have been successful at posting pictures-without the "computereze".


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary,
I generally like this new forum but the picture thing needs to be resolved. I don't want to have to fight it every time.  All those GP40 photos you saw on the Aristo sight came from my webspace here on MLS.  Just a simple paste and then add the bracketed img on each end.  Just like it used to be here.  I'm not that computer literate to figure out spaces,brackets no brackets,etc.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Agree 100% Paul. Even the old way was much better! With the new forum, it is hit or miss with posting photos. AND this sizing deal is really getting "picky". I post photos to the MasterCam forum all the time and it ALWAYS works. This really has to be resolved./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

We need a "sticky" here from some of those who have been successful at posting pictures-without the "computereze".

See the FAQ... *Resources | FAQ*


----------



## GURU388 (Jan 5, 2008)

It seems that the faq thing and stickie thing is not working from the large number of members that are having these problems. It is not the members responsibility to have to conquer this problem. It would be nice to have a train forum that was easy to use. The best way to lose members is to make it more difficult by referring them to some FAQ and expecting them to learn a whole new way of doing things.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Posting photos here is no different from how it used to be. It's just that the new software is unforgiving when it comes to spaces and special characters that are in your file names. The lesson here is one that's been taught by HTML gurus for ages--keep your filenames simple. Letters and numbers only, and if you need a space, use the underscore ( _ ) to separate the words instead. Notice that our MLS web space is our user name _without_ spaces. Spaces = bad.

Here's an example:

This is the end of the URL for one of Paul's photos.
...PaulBurch/Models/GP40/100_2092 {640x480}.jpg
(Note: I had to replace the brackets "[" with whatever those squiggly things are called "{"so it would display on the screen properly.)
When you click on any image from Paul's parent directory 1stclass.mylargescale.com/PaulBurch/Models/GP40/ the web browser software automatically translates the spaces and brackets into web-ese for those characters, and it appears in the address window as http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/PaulBurch/Models/GP40/100_2092%20%5B640x480%5D.jpg . Note the space has been replaced with "%20" and the brackets with "%5B" and "%5D" respectively. That's the browser software doing that, not the forum software. 
The forum software doesn't interpret the bracket as part of the URL because the brackets are used to tell the software to do something--whatever is inside the bracket. Removing the brackets from the filename will make the process go much easier.

Two ways of adding images:

The old way--typing [*img]URLhere[*/img] (without the asterisks) is one way.

ie. [*img]http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/eastbroadtop/misc/100_2092-640x480.jpg[*/img] displays as









Or, you can click on the "insert/edit Image" button on the toolbar, shown here: (the one that looks like a mountain with the sun behind it)









When you click on that, you get this dialog box:










Enter the URL in the top window (either by typing the address in full, or copy/paste), then click on OK. Don't worry about that other stuff. 

When you use the dialog box, your images appear in the text window in which you're composing your message--an obvious advantage over just typing the "img" tags inside the brackets. 










Note that in the "Quick Reply" window, your only option is to type the "img" tags, a la "the old way." 

That's really all there is to it. If you keep your filenames simple, then there shouldn't be any problem. You may have issues using some of the free image hosting sites like Photobucket, etc., if they have more complex filenames, but consider that an incentive to upgrade to 1st class. 

Later,

K


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I forgot to mention--I changed Paul's original URL to get rid of the brackets and spaces which invariably mess things up. 

I've been using these steps from day 1, and have been batting 1000, from a Mac using Firefox, and using the Quick Reply window on Safari (the new software is decidedly un-Safari friendly) and on a PC using IE. I wish I knew how to better troubleshoot this issue, but when it works 100% of the time for me across multiple platforms, there's not much troubleshooting I can do.

Later, 

K


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin,

One question. I think I have it figured out now except by resizing to 640X480, I'm down to 67K. Paul's photo above, you show as an example, shows at 68K. I thought we had a limit at less than 60K. What goes?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

There is no file size limit, just a recommendation to keep it on the order of 60K or so as a courtesy to those on dial-up. My photos generally run between 60 and 100K. If you set your photo width to 640 pixels and use "Low" jpeg compression in whatever image processing software you're using, then your file sizes will hit right around that target. But there is no "rule" for file size. (There is for signature images, I think 25K?) 










You'll notice on the dialog box, there's a window where you can set the size which the pictures display. On one hand, that's a nice feature, but on the other, it's got some pitfalls--which is why I don't talk about it. All it does is change the resolution the image displays at. It _does not_ change the file size accordingly. So, I can upload a 3000 x 2000 image (say 5 megs?) to my server and tell it to display at 640 x 480, but the server still downloads the entire 5 meg file before displaying the photo. If you only upload 640 pixel wide shots to your server, then you've no need for that feature anyway. 

Later, 

K


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm just sitting here shaking my sheepdog head..... Look at all those acronyms. I thought the military was bad. Most of our craftsmen were not brought up with a computer in their home, school, or office. Using a mouse was hard enough to learn. 

I know Howard is a Guru... He can read the stars. But I bet he can't read and understand the above dialog/instructions. I work a few days a week with my 83 year old Uncle. He went from Normandy to the Bulge where he was wounded. He has had a PC since about 1987 or so. He has a hate/love affair going with them. No way would he understand any of Kevin's good and correct advice. And his "O" scale train collection/operation/knowledge dates back to the late 40's. 

Quick! In 10 seconds who can tell me what HTML stands for without looking it up???? 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
.Time is up... 

No disrespect to anyone, it just needs to be made simple......... 
dawg out 
Craig 


Edit: To save you the time of looking it up..... Hyper Text Markup Language


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Kevin. I believe I can, maybe?, do it now. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

In the thread USA Trains GP7/9 I tried to post 6 small pictures to illustrate the repairs. I waited 10 minutes and the reply would not post.
 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/17/postid/20524/view/topic/Default.aspx
 
There are no special characters in the image URLs. Most of these images have been posting here before without a problem. I am familiar with both the image insert icon process and tags as I have used them for years on our web site and other forums. The problems began when the forum software was changed.
 
STOP TELLING PEOPLE THEY ARE THE PROBLEM! THE NEW FORUM SOFTWARE IS THE PROBLEM! GET IT FIXED OR GIVE ME MY $80 BACK AND I’LL GO ELSEWHERE FOR MY LARGE SCALE FIX!!


----------



## Schlosser (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, let's give it a try:










Does the test work?

Amazing!

Art


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Posting one from your space on mylargescale may not be a problem. 

Try posting three small pictures from another web site and see what happens.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

While the Resources FAQ instructions are good...they're not written in a KISS format.  Here's my KISS format for posting photos....or

Posting Photos for Dummies


1.  Resize your photo on your computer until it is under 640 pixels wide...compress them to 30% if you see a jpeg compression control.  If not, don't worry.

2.  Rename your photos so that the file name has ONLY letters, numbers, and underscores....NOTHING ELSE....no special characters, no spaces, no brackets, no math signs....NOTHING.  Your file name should look like BTS_photo_of_Bob_Starrs_steam_track_in_2006.jpg or BTSphotoofBobStarrssteamtrackin2006.jpg.  KEEP IT SIMPLE!!!

3.  Upload that photo to your MLS web space...or some other web space you can post too.

4.  Open the photo in your browser and copy the URL (right click_Copy or CNTL C)

5.  Open the thread you want to post in....open the ADD REPLY option...see the FULL EDITOR page.

6.  Type your text as needed....when you want to insert the photo...

7.  Type [*img], then paste in the URL you copied (right click_Paste or CNTL V), then type [*/img] (and leave out the asterichs)

8.  Submit the post...


So far...this has worked 100% of the time for me....and the other processes HAVE NOT...sometimes they work...sometimes not.  This is also EXACTLY how I used to do it on the old site.  All these other ways of posting photos are just confusing folks IMHO...but if they work for you...use em.  I just know...the KISS process above has worked 100% of the time for me.


----------



## Schlosser (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, I agree whole heartedly with you. You nicely described the procedure I used to post the photo above and IT WORKS. Nice description! 

For me, KISS always works! 

Art


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Your photo:










PLEASE, don't take this missive as saying YOU are at fault.

I right clicked on the link in your posting you mentioned above.  Then selected "Copy Shortcut".

Then came here and type the open square bracket and the "img" and close bracket.  Then typed "Ctrl-V" and then typed the open square bracket followed by "/img" and the close bracket.

That worked for ME.  I have NO IDEA why it won't work for YOU.

Troubleshooting these types of problems "from a distance" is VERY difficult and just as frustrating to the troubleshooter as to the user.

I have had to do this type of troubleshooting many times before and gotten the blame for not telling the user the correct things to make it work, yet in the end, the user was not doing what I thought I was describing.  Whose fault is that?  I am not sure.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Mikey. That is what I mean by simple-it works!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

PAUL!   Dont hold yer breath, but I think I know what the problem is!!!!!!!!

Hang on until I get it written down in a cogent manner... I have one problem I have not been able to find what is going on, but I think I can copy your post and make all the images show up.  And I know why all but one of them isn't working... that one is what I have to fiddle with yet.


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

Howard you are not alone. Not only will it not post pictures (which incidentally post fine on other forums) it will not let me start a new topic. I also regret recently renewing my 1st class as it is useless and will start forums on other sites. 

John


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

And here's what happens using the same approach on a Mac running Firefox:

First, there's the URL "http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/MarkLewis/KC06.jpg"

I can post it by placing that in img brackets:









But if I use the picture icon in the tool bar, instead of the dialog box shown in the earlier examples, I get an empty dialog box that will not allow me to type or paste anywhere in it. Indeed, to proceed I have to close the dialog box (uisng CMD-W).

In short, the web site appears to have some very unfriendly Windows-only coding that represent major turnoffs for anyone not subscribing to the Msoft evil empire. It doesn't work with Macs or with Unix-based browsers, and that leaves the tool bar mechanism only suitable for 80% of internet users (based on surveys of browser use).

Mark


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Perhaps that's why it doesn't like to work with Opera.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm working on a new text editor provider that will plug into the new system, but I don't want to just throw another broken editor out there. That would just piss everyone off even more. I'm working on it and when it's right, I'll release it.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, I hope this finally works. This is the engine I'm waiting for.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

This is Paul's posting edited to show 5 of the 6 images...  Yes, there seems to be a limit as to how many images there are;

I will post other info after I get this posting to show as I expect it to.
-----------------------------------------
GP-9s are 2nd on my favourite diesels list. As others have mentioned the plastic details on USA Trains diesels can take a beating outside in the real world of steel trains, but there are simple and inexpensive fixes for them.
 
*Pilot Steps*
The pilot steps on USA Trains diesels frequently come unglued or get damaged. Often the little plastic nubs that are supposed to be glued into the pilot are sheared off.
The nubs can be sanded down and drilled out of the pilot steps with a pin vice and a small bit. The pilot steps can then be tapped with small screws.








The holes in the pilot should then be drilled out with a larger bit to allow the screws to pass, so the pilot steps can be easily mounted or removed for replacement.









*Handrail Stanchion Tabs*








The small tabs on the bottom of the stanchions on USA Trains diesels are susceptible to damage. When they break off, they can be replaced by an L shaped piece of brass rod soldered inside the channel. The repaired and painted stanchions are shown in the next photo.

*Cutbar Loops*








If you are like most people, you will break some of the fine plastic loops that hold the cut bars in place on USAT diesels. Fortunately these loops can be replaced with the ends of number 6 Aberdeen fish hooks. They are ten for a dollar locally. Thanks to Fletch for this tip.

*Pinion Gear Axle Sleeves*
If your USA Trains diesel is running lumpy at slow speed or frequently derailing, the pinion gear sleeve in the motor block may be cracked. You should not be able to turn any of the wheels with your fingers. If you can the wheel will slip under load and may not stay properly gauged.
Although a pair of the entire axle assemblies is available from USAT for $10, the sleeve can be repaired with inexpensive monofilament fishing line.
[*img]http://ovgrs.editme.com/files/Fixes/Gear01.jpg[/img]
Pull the half axles out of the sleeves of the pinion gear. Clean the gear and sleeves to remove any grease.
Tightly wrap the sleeves with monofilament fishing line and coat it with CA (superglue). Keep the line tight until the glue has dried.
When the glue has completely cured; trim the ends of the fishing line. Then push the half axles into the sleeves until the wheels are properly gauged.








Thanks to Dave Goodson (The Old Curmudgeon) for this tip.
 
Sorry about the links rather than photos, but this web site no longer accepts replies with multiple images. I waited for 10 minutes for it to post, but no luck. Damn annoying!!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, looky there, 5 of the 6 images show up!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I can get any 5 of the 6 images to show, but NOT all 6 of them... dunno why.

To make them show up, I copied Paul's posting to my clipboard and pasted it into the reply box.
Then I had to break the "link" that each of the images by clicking on the link and then clicking on the "broken chain" icon in the second row of the command icons above.
Then I added the bracket-"img"-bracket to the front of each url and the bracket-"/img"-bracket after each one.

BUT, I had to delierately screw-up any one of the image links to get the last image to show... i.e.: I can only get 5 images to show.  I seem to remember reading in another post that the limit was 6 or 8, but I can only get 5 in this instance.

The problem with Paul getting the images to show is possibly because he is such a nice guy.  (Does that make it easier to accept the blame, Paul????/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif)  I "THINK" (and that is really difficult for me!) that you are causing your own problem... NOT THAT YOU INTEND TO.. but that you are trying to make the posting to be "pretty" by doing the "Center text", and font size & color changes to improve the readabiity of the posting.  I THINK (there i go again, doing the impossible) that the system has a problem keeping straight the commands that turn those things on and off, and is thus confusing the rest of the system (and US with it!).

The system may be interleaving those commands instead of nesting them properly... something that is turned on "inside" of one command has to be turned off before the first command is turned off.  It has to be:

command A on, command B on, command B off, command A off.. 

the "offs" have to be in the reverse order of the "ons".

But WE have no real control over that, so we need to use those things VERY sparingly... And, I THINK, they should not be done as you are creating the missive... wait until all the text is in and ready to post, then do any pretty up if you really think you need to.

Shad has said he is trying to obtain a better editor to use, so until then, "KISS it"... well, to be kinder, *K*eep _*I*_t _*S*_imply *S*imple (I'll keep the insult out of it... for the time being, anyway).

BUT, this sure is perplexing to a lot of folk.

Remember, computers are neither Smart nor Dumb
They are just plain MEAN!


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

It is very obvious that intelligent people are have serious problems. People who in most cases didn't have trouble before. No manner of snotty little posts of "See I did it and it was so simple" gets around the fact. Excuses of time delays, use [ img] or cut and paste are pure bovine excrement. There is a problem and it is far bigger than posting a picture. In my case, it will not even allow me to post a new topic PERIOD. Now I may not have a computer just like yours, but it doesn't have these problems posting on other sites, nor did it have problems before. 

I'm really concerned because I know that for every one of us that complains, there are probably 10 who don't and just go elsewhere. You have the #1 forum, don't screw it up! 

John


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John McGuyer on 03/30/2008 9:32 AM
It is very obvious that intelligent people are have serious problems. People who in most cases didn't have trouble before. No manner of snotty little posts of "See I did it and it was so simple" gets around the fact. Excuses of time delays, use [ img] or cut and paste are pure bovine excrement. There is a problem and it is far bigger than posting a picture. In my case, it will not even allow me to post a new topic PERIOD. Now I may not have a computer just like yours, but it doesn't have these problems posting on other sites, nor did it have problems before. 

I'm really concerned because I know that for every one of us that complains, there are probably 10 who don't and just go elsewhere. You have the #1 forum, don't screw it up! 

John


Sorry, my statement was not to be snotty or to shovel bovine excrement... I was quite proud of the fact that after over an hour of studying and experimenting, I was able to get 5 of the 6 images to show up. That was HARD work!

And evidence that it takes hard work to post here... something that SHOULD NOT be required.

YES, there are problems and YES people, intellegent people, are having problems. Even us supposedly computer savvy people are perplexed with these problem*S*.

I was attempting to provide a method to make it easier to post for those that have a problem.  If it helps you or others, then I am glad to have helped.  If it does not help you, then please provide me with more information about your system and I (and others) will attempt to provide BETTER help.  Many people here have helped me to understand Garden Railroading better and I was just trying to return the favour in a realm I, personally, am better versed in than toy trains.

Shad is working hard at getting a fix for it, and until then all that can be done is to try to help.  I know you and many others are frustrated (to say the least!).  I also have some problems with the forum software, but I have learned some work-arounds that I would rather NOT have to use as they are cumbersome and irritating on their own... but they get me by the major problems and could help others too.


----------



## JerryB (Jan 2, 2008)

Let's face it (and I hope that Shad will read this): The 'new' MLS forum software is an incomplete and / or inadequate product. I too continuously echo the 'always worked before, doesn't work now' refrain, along with 'works everywhere with the exception of MLS'. 

With the old software, I can't remember one instance of Shad posting "I have asked the developer to . . . (fix something). I'm not picking on him, but my personal belief is that he made a poor choice in selecting the 'new' forum software. That is too bad for him, the forum participants and MLS. When you need a degree in computer science and / or to spend hours (Per Charles' statement above,) to simply add some pictures, something is seriously wrong. 

I am a very early member, staunch supporter, and continuing fan of Shad Pulley, our moderators, forum participants and MyLargeScale. I truly do want MLS to continue being the leading forum in the LS model RRing web arena. I continue to hope for the best, but the 'new' MLS is just too difficult to use to make it a very pleasurable experience. 

I also want applaud the efforts of folks like Charles McCullough, Greg Elmassian, Steve C. and others who are providing significant help, but many of the suggested 'work arounds', while getting by the immediate problem, wind up further complicating our participation. 

Finally, note that there are four pages of computer technical discussions regarding Howard's inability to post pictures with very little discussion of the pictures in question or of LS model RRing. That has to say something about the situation. 

Happy RRing, 

Jerry


----------



## GURU388 (Jan 5, 2008)

In your words Jerry Lets face it. This board is not the board it once was. A lot of good experienced people have just left out of frustration.  New people here now because of the new member post numbers can't tell an old experienced member from a new one and the quality of the new posts are an annoying disappointment.  Many of us have tried to tell Shad of our dismay about all this and he seems to think we must bend and just accept all this . That is not the case. Many of us have decided to move on to other things and boards. It is sad but what are you going to do?


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

This board is not the board it once was.

having administrated a forum or two over the years, i can say that no forummaster will voluntarily change software, without a reason. 
and having bought a software it is just natural, to try to make it do the necessary tricks, before changing again. 
just give the administrator some time to make things work. 
i am quite sure, that he knows by now, that not everything is working as hoped for, and he sure knows, that a couple of members are not content. 
i seriously doubt, that the 1. class memberships pay enough, that administrating this forum can be made as fulltime job. 

sorry, if i step on some toes, but the agressive tone of the post, i am quoting, made me do it. 

can't tell an old experienced member from a new one and the quality of the new posts are an annoying disappointment.

congratulations! 
you are the first member of this forum, who made me feel unwellcome. 

korm 
.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

"PROGRESS" wonderful thing! "NEW/INNOVATIVE" another wonderful thing When it "WORKS" another wonderful addage also!! The Regal http://blueregal.angelfire.com/


----------



## Doug Tome (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought it was just me having problems trying to post pictures here. I just found the place where pictures/files are kept yesterday. 

I don't post much, but I have been here since 2001. 

Some say this new forum is nice. It reminds me of buying a $300 craftsmans stick kit and you just get a picture and no instructions. Then they say have fun buiding it.

I am up for renewal on April 26th. I have had 2 reminders already, its not even April yet.  I am waiting to see what happens as far as upgrades.


----------



## JerryB (Jan 2, 2008)

Korm: 

The reason that has been publicly announced for the SW change was to lessen the amount of time required in the administration of the site. On the surface, that would seem to be a very valid reason. 

The problem is that the forum user's time and effort required to simply make a post or reply, along with the frustration level of making things work has increased to the level of being a chore rather than a pleasure. The computer geeks (not meant to be a term of disrespect) may be comfortable with all the cut and paste, ctrl v then ctrl c, then ctrl k stuff that has to be done. The rest of us not so. 

I generally agree with your suggestion that things will (or might) work out given time, but taking a look at the "feedback" page, I find the following: 

Feedback Submitted (since ~January 2): 82 
Feedback Resolved: 12 

From those numbers, it appears that the time will be very long, and that many of the early items have not been addressed at all. I also question how many problems have actually been reported there. I know I gave up on posting difficulties there, as it seems to be a dead end file. 

That, along with Shad's several comments that he is "Asking the developer to (fix a problem)" says that the chosen software is not a finished product. As I wrote before, I do not recall one instance of him having to ask the developer of the previously employed Snitz SW. The bottom line is that the 'new' software does not work as well as the previous incarnation and it is apparently beyond Shad's ability to fix that. 

I am very sorry to see this situation and truly hope that Shad is able to overcome these problems, thus getting MLS back on track! 

Happy RRing, 

Jerry


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

Charles (Semper Vaporo) I believe the reason that the one picture did not show up in your re-post of Paul's text and images was that you forgot to remove the asterisk from the first   tag.

Al


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By JerryB on 03/30/2008 3:03 PM
Korm: 

The reason that has been publicly announced for the SW change was to lessen the amount of time required in the administration of the site. On the surface, that would seem to be a very valid reason. 

The problem is that the forum user's time and effort required to simply make a post or reply, along with the frustration level of making things work has increased to the level of being a chore rather than a pleasure.
I am no computer geek *--not even close.  Yet I find this new forum _remarkably easy_ to post pictures and otherwise manipulate. Its basic functions are_ easy_, especially the posting of images, of which I have posted hundreds on this forum without difficulty.   

I honestly cannot see the difficulties behind these complaints.   This new forum represents a remarkable step forward over the previous version. 

*I'm an outdated poli sci major for crying out loud !  Hey, if I can do it, anyone can. Trust me.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Blackburn.

I have no problem posting a a few pix.  Really easy.

The problem I have is I cannot get an installation thread with perhaps 10 pix in it to upload.
My pix are all well below 60k and I have no problems at any other website posting such articles.

I never had this problem with the old forum format.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

*


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Al McEvoy on 03/30/2008 3:03 PM
Charles (Semper Vaporo) I believe the reason that the one picture did not show up in your re-post of Paul's text and images was that you forgot to remove the asterisk from the first   tag.

Al






Al, I "intentionally" left the asterisk in that "img" tag... If I remove it, then the last image won't show.  If I "disable" any ONE of the tags, then the other 5 images will show.  Thus, my assumption that there is a limit of 5 images... but in another thread, I believe it was Greg or Steve that decided the limit was 8 images.... screwy, to be sure.

I spent quite a bit of time trying to figure out what was wrong with the code of the 6th image, assuming that something was wrong there and that was why it didn't show up.  As part of the troubleshooting sequence, I moved the code farther up in the file and then that image would show up, but the (now new) "last" one would not.  So, I disabled an earlier image and then the last one would show.

In my experimenting, I managed to screw that code up so bad, that I had to reboot my PC 3 times in that hour to get back to square 1 again to try something else.

BUT, even though I spent a long time on that particular set of images, I have to say that I have posted images (albeit only a couple at a time)with absolutely NO problems at all, when doing it from scratch from my own web space (both MLS and elsewhere).  The time I spent was trying to figure out how come the code that was created by the original poster would not work.  I appreciated how he tried to make it more readable by changing the font size and colors and doing the "centered text" stuff, but "that" SEEMS (not sure here!) to be a problem.

Silly anecdote... many years ago when I had an Atari 1040 ST computer and subscribed to a magazine called "Creative Computer", there were always advertisements for a Desk Top Publishing program that was supposed to be the neatest, most wonderful, program.  I really wanted to get it, but it was $600.00 and I just could not afford it.  Then I began to read bad things about the program and it just dissappeared from the market and I forgot about it.  A couple of years later my Wife gave me a Christmas gift of THAT program (but under a slightly different title). She said she found it in a mail advert we had received, for only $5.00 and decided maybe it would be worth that much.

I played with that program for hours and all I could get it to do was bomb out.  I would get a few words on the screen and it would suddenly put blotches all over the screen or shift the words to odd places, screw up the spacing or just stop responding.  I started over dozens of times.  I gave up!  But I was fearful of telling my wife that the program was junk!  (That was just not in keeping with family peace!)

My Daughter came in and asked if she could use the new program to make a flyer for the Youth Group at Church.  I figured I'd let her break the news that it was junk first (safety in numbers sort of thing).  A half hour later she brought out a nice tri-fold brochure, with a few outline graphics (that came with the program) and nice titles and blocks of text.  BEAUTIFUL stuff!

Naturally, I HAD to ask my Daughter how she had accomplished it.  She turned the computer back on and booted up the program and proceeded to show me.  NEVER ONCE did it bomb out!  I sat down and created several files of different DTP documents

I used that program many times after that and NEVER had a problem with it again!

I also NEVER figured out what I had been doing that was so wrong when I first tried the program and what I did that was different after my Daughter showed me how to use the program.  I KNOW I was doing "SOMETHING" wrong, but I don't know what it was... Programs back then didn't have "Settings" that could be altered by the user, so I know that it was ME that had some "setting" change that fixed the "problems".

Some people here are having absolutely NO problems with the site software... they seem to be able to post new messages and replies and quoted replies and can put multiple images in the posts... everything just works swimmingly... then there are others that have terrible problems and express their frustrations so eloquently.

It "[b][i]COULD[/i][/b]" be that those users that have the frustrating experiences are doing some minor little step that is breaking the system and those that are having no problems don't know about that little step and thus have no problem.

It "[b][i]COULD[/i][/b]" be a problem in a difference in the brand and revision code of the CPU in the computer... AMD and Intel computer chips are NOT the same, yet they both run Windows (more or less) and the programs that are available for Winders... When Winders loads, it makes decisions of which subroutines to load based on detecting which brand of CPU is present.  If Windows detects that you have one of the Pentium chips that have the floating point error, it will automatically disable that piece of hardware and substitute a software fix...(those computers are slightly slower because the software replacement is slower than the hardware it is replacing).

It "[b][i]COULD[/i][/b]" be that some other "chip set" in the PC (memory controller, peripheral card, etc.) is causing a certain system library to load a different set of subroutines and one of those routines is not quite compatible with what the browser wants to do.

When you get a good idea of what all is going on inside your computer it is astounding that it works at all!  All those different sets of chips, all of them requiring different sets of commands to accomplish the work at hand ... there are way too many chances for incompatibilities.

I am glad I don't write software anymore!  When I wrote software I had the luxury of having the only computer it was going to run on right in front of me and I didn't have to worry too much about making sure my program would run on some other computer.  But, there were always problems when a computer died and we could not get THAT particular brand/model of Motherboard, CPU, and periphery components.  

BUT... HERE IS THE RUB!   There were just as many problems when the USER of that computer changed!!!!!!!  The "Day-shift" guy had me out in the factory all day long... "This don't work!"  "That don't work!" "It's junk!"... But the "Night-Shift" guy got all kinds of work done... "That new software is great!"

Go Fig.


Remember, computers are neither Smart nor Dumb,
They are just plain MEAN!


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

will revise this one


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Will revise this one.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay. I see what happened now. No problem. I'll resume posting later when the editor returns.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted By kormsen on 03/30/2008 2:01 PM 
This board is not the board it once was.

having administrated a forum or two over the years, i can say that no forummaster will voluntarily change software, without a reason. 
and having bought a software it is just natural, to try to make it do the necessary tricks, before changing again. 
just give the administrator some time to make things work. 
i am quite sure, that he knows by now, that not everything is working as hoped for, and he sure knows, that a couple of members are not content. 
i seriously doubt, that the 1. class memberships pay enough, that administrating this forum can be made as fulltime job. 
sorry, if i step on some toes, but the agressive tone of the post, i am quoting, made me do it. 
can't tell an old experienced member from a new one and the quality of the new posts are an annoying disappointment.

congratulations! 
you are the first member of this forum, who made me feel unwellcome. 
korm 
.



Korm, 

Thanks for your understanding. Unfortunately, very few people know what it's like to be in the position that I am in and I appreciate your support.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By GURU388 on 03/30/2008 1:43 PM
In your words Jerry Lets face it. This board is not the board it once was. A lot of good experienced people have just left out of frustration.  New people here now because of the new member post numbers can't tell an old experienced member from a new one and the quality of the new posts are an annoying disappointment.  Many of us have tried to tell Shad of our dismay about all this and he seems to think we must bend and just accept all this . That is not the case. Many of us have decided to move on to other things and boards. It is sad but what are you going to do?



That statement was uncalled for. I too am dismayed--at the amount of whining going on in here. I was able to pick up the gist of this new forum with very little difficulty. And I am definitely not a computer geek. This new forum is remarkably adaptable and user-friendly. My gosh, you guys. This is getting to be a little too much ado over nothing.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Shad, 
I will try in the morning when my head is clearer. I didn't have any problems with posting pictures until AFTER the second shut-down of the site, if that helps. Is there a place where I can find the IMG code here on the site?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gary Armitstead on 03/31/2008 1:34 AM 
Thank you Shad, 
I will try in the morning when my head is clearer. I didn't have any problems with posting pictures until AFTER the second shut-down of the site, if that helps. Is there a place where I can find the IMG code here on the site?



Gary, 
it seems there is no longer a button to insert that code into a message.. 
instead when you press the "image icon" it opens that pop-up window that is causing problems.. 

but the IMG code is very easy to type yourself, takes seconds.. 
just type this on the keyboard: 










then paste your image URL inbetween the tags..thats it.. 
thats all it takes to post a photo.. 
(old rules of 640 pixels wide maximum still apply when using that method) 

Scot


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

That doesn't work for me anymore. Yet I can take the exact same image and post it on the Aristo website with a simple copy and paste just by adding the bracketed img on the ends.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

My first post above was using the "Quick Reply" box. My second was using the "Add Reply" button. Both were done using the old [ img] [ /img] tags, and both seemed to work fine. Now that the Rich Text Editor has been disabled, I think the img tags are required to post photos regardless of which reply method you use. So for now, the new forum seems to work just like the old one as far as posting goes.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 03/31/2008 9:19 AM
Now that the Rich Text Editor has been disabled, I think the img tags are required to post photos regardless of which reply method you use. 




Excuse me, did I miss something? Why has the editor been disabled? How am I supposed to space my pictures and use a larger font so that I can read my posts?


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 03/31/2008 9:22 AM
Posted By Dwight Ennis on 03/31/2008 9:19 AM 
Now that the Rich Text Editor has been disabled, I think the img tags are required to post photos regardless of which reply method you use. 

Excuse me, did I miss something? Why has the editor been disabled? How am I supposed to space my pictures and use a larger font so that I can read my posts?




Since there were so many members complaining about how difficult it was to post pictures (what nonsense !) , Shad disabled the editor so that now this forum works the same as the old one. I certainly hope every one is happy now. I can't blame Shad, either. I would have done the same thing.


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

"Since there were so many members complaining about how difficult it was to post pictures (what nonsense !) , Shad disabled the editor so that now this forum works the same as the old one. I certainly hope every one is happy now. I can't blame Shad, either. I would have done the same thing." 


Your statement that our complaints are “nonsense” is inflammatory. Look at the people who have complained: myself, Paul Burch, Tony Walsham, etc. All long time members that have posted a lot of useful information and would to continue to do so. 

We are not happy that the new Editor was removed, we are unhappy that it didn’t work properly. I use the same style of Editor to post information on our club web site and other forums. They Work! 

My level of frustration was aggravated by people ignoring the problem and insinuating we the users were the problem. 

Now that Shad has said he would deal with the problem, my frustration level has subsided. Love me, hate me, but for C*****’s sake don’t ignore me. 

I look forward to the day when the new editor is restored and EVERYONE can use it even for posts with multiple images.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 03/28/2008 6:35 PM 
I can get any 5 of the 6 images to show, but NOT all 6 of them... dunno why.



Shad has said he is trying to obtain a better editor to use, so until then, "KISS it"... well, to be kinder, *K*eep _*I*_t _*S*_imply *S*imple (I'll keep the insult out of it... for the time being, anyway).



BUT, this sure is perplexing to a lot of folk.





I can't imagine any good reason to post that many images in one post. All that does is clutter up the page. I use no more than two images per post, then I move on to another post. That way the loading time per page at twenty posts per page kept to a minimum. 
As for the editor--the rich text editor which was here until so many of you members complained--it is an EXCELLENT tool. I figured it out with no difficulty and I am not a computer wizard by any means. Now we're back to the basic set up similar to the one on the old forum. It is not nearly as flexible and is actually more of a pain to operate than the rich text editor, but it seems to be what some of you wanted.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paul Norton on 03/31/2008 10:17 AM


Your statement that our complaints are “nonsense” is inflammatory. 





I have never encountered a problem with the rich text editor. Not once. I have found it remarkably user-friendly and highly adaptable. Did I miss something? If some of the functions were down and that is the complaint, there is a bug forum which exists exactly for that purpose. As I see it, there are too many complaints over essentially nothing.


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes you "missed something". 

It’s nice that that you have no problem with the new editor, but many other long time members are having problems with it. Not because we don’t know how to use it, because it doesn’t work for us. Your callous dismal of our frustration as “nonsense” is inflammatory and aggravating, but perhaps that your agenda. If so, you not part of the solution, you are part of the problem


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

So now with the Editor disabled I'm supposed to mentally remember loads and loads of computer code so I can do simple things like change text size or color or add pics??? Ever try to load 4 or 5 pics by manually adding code to each one? Its a big PITA. 

WTF? this is supposed to be better?


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't speak for others of course but I definately had trouble posting multiple images. My problems weren't so much with "replies" as with posting a new subject. 

Additionally posting photos is not the only problems I've had. A couple of days ago I attempted to post an all text reply to another topic and received *"http 400 Bad Request" *(not sure of the exact order of the wording) and could not post. Then when I attempted to use the back arrow to return to my typed reply I got *"Server Error" * and lost the whole thing. I just gave up and went away. 

For anyone to say that a legitimate complaint is whining or ridiculous is itself ridiculous. Apparently some people are not having any trouble with the new system but just as obvious is the fact that many of us are. It would be a disservice to not only many members but also to the site to just close your eyes and pretend that because some of you have a warm and fuzzy feeling about the new venue thaty there is no problem. One thing is for sure, if the site becomes a labor to use many will leave for good and that's not a good thing even for those that remain. 

No one is dumping on Shad. There is no need to defend him. He needs to know of the problems and statements like "I have no problem" or "the complaints are ridiculous" help neither Shad or those with the problems. The fact that most of us are still here and are taking the time to bring these things to his attention should prove that we are supportive of him.


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

“So now with the Editor disabled I'm supposed to mentally remember loads and loads of computer code so I can do simple things like change text size or color or add pics??? Ever try to load 4 or 5 pics by manually adding code to each one? Its a big PITA.” 

There used to be a list of the codes (tags) in the FAQs, but they seem to be gone, so I can’t suggest printing them off. 

At my age I don’t remember all the tags either, but I do use a lot of them in web site articles and posts on other forums. I set up a new folder in my E-mail for examples of useful HTML tags, like images, centered images, images in a table cell, centered images in a table, etc. As I use Word (my E-mail editor) to compose my replies and articles, I can always access an example of a tag if I forget. 

Using Word also has other advantages such as spell and grammar checking. But thing I like best is that you are not rushed to fill in a reply screen. You can take all the time you want, check and edit your reply, and include image URLs with the appropriate tags. No hurry, no worry. When done just copy it, push the reply button and paste it in. 

This is a temporary solution however, after the bugs are removed from the WYSIWYG editor I am sure we will go back to using its point and click features.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

A valid complaint is posting or emailing me once or twice about a problem. It turns to whining when it happens nearly every day. I'm done with it.. No more whining. You can thank Jerry most of all Vic.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Ever try to load 4 or 5 pics by manually adding code to each one? Its a big PITA. 
I usually add the first url, with img tags, and use the "Preview" to make sure it works. After that, I copy that first line, tags and all, and keep pasting it in, changing the photo file name as necessary. Since my photos are usually sequentially named - DSCN4015.jpg, DSCN4016.jpg, DSCN4017.jpg, etc. - it's usually a matter of just changing a digit or two. That cuts down substantially on the amount of typing I have to do. 

Just trying to be helpful. :)


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Dwight. That helps. I'll get a chance to try it when my Accucraft #346 sparkie arrives from Jonathan soon and I can post some pix.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

You mean kinda like this one? 



















Tommy  
Rio Gracie


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, Tommy. Beautiful engine. It was great talking with you this morning.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ShadsTrains on 03/31/2008 11:50 AM 
A valid complaint is posting or emailing me once or twice about a problem. It turns to whining when it happens nearly every day. I'm done with it.. No more whining. You can thank Jerry most of all Vic.

The only thing I said lately was that there were a few issues, no complaints just observations, I also stated elsewehere that I was having ZERO problems with posting, if I was guilty of anything it was trying to get the image icon added in the first place... 
So, please before I'm condemned I'd like to know what I've done


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic, 

Read Shad's response carefully. I think he really said - Vic, you can thank Jerry most of all.


----------



## host (Jan 21, 2011)

I never said it was you complaining.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By docwatsonva on 03/31/2008 2:48 PM 
Vic, 
Read Shad's response carefully. I think he really said - Vic, you can thank Jerry most of all.

OK maybe I misread it


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

I am still new to this hobby, so a lot of times I do not have much to add because I just dont know yet. I look for Marty, Duncan, Bruce,JJ, Jerry, Tom, Ed and the list goes on for people who contribute here. This is where guys like me LEARN how to do things. We love that you guys post your stuff, so we can see it and get tips. With that said I to have been frustrated, I posted something in the web site forum. I vented and so many people piled on. I personally apoligized to Shad, I felt so bad for doing that and its happening here also. I hope we all stop and think what Shad goes through for us to have this wonderful forum to share this hobby. Is it perfect, no, but he is working on it, and I think we all could have a little more patience while Shad works on it. Maybe we all need to encourage Shad and others who are having to solve these issues, instead of ripping everything all the time. Sorry if I offended anyone, since that is not my intention, but giving lots and lots of encouragement to Shad, Dwight, and all the other people who moderate this site for US. I hope everone still posts when they can, I look forward to learning new things! 

have a good day, and a better one tomorrow 

Thanks Shad for all you do! 

tom h


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

My problem goes well beyond just posting pictures, it will not let me start a new topic period. Type it all out and hit the submit. It promptly dumps everything I did and just resets itself. When you've spent an hour doing an elaborate how-to, that can really piss you off. 

John


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John McGuyer on 03/31/2008 8:09 PM
My problem goes well beyond just posting pictures, it will not let me start a new topic period. Type it all out and hit the submit. It promptly dumps everything I did and just resets itself. When you've spent an hour doing an elaborate how-to, that can really piss you off. 
John




John: I wish I had some tidbit of an idea of what you might try to do to even begin to guess what the problem is. 

May I ask a couple of questions about what you have done? I am having trouble remembering who has had which problem and what all they have tried to get things to work. And let me reiterate that I am NOT blaming YOU personally for not being able to get your computer to post a new message on the forum! Please? I just want to get straight what and how you are doing things. No "blame" just trying to get my feeble brain around the problem... okay? 

I think that there may still be a timeout problem... not sure, but maybe. So, how long did you spend in the edit window when you started a new topic? Did you do all of your thinking and pondering and composing after you opened the window? 

Did you try to use any of the enhancements?... like changing the font type, size or color, or any of the formatting commands?... like Left/Center/Right justify. 

Did you attempt to insert a photo/image? 

Have you tried since Shad altered the editor? Like, since last night about midnight Mountain Time? 

What computer are you using? MAC, PC, Intel chips or AMD... I understand that you may or may not know some of the information (if the sticker ever came off of mine I'd forget what it was in a few minutes!) 

What operating system, what revision level, what updates? 

What Broswer are you using, again, what rev, etc. 

What "Plug-Ins" do you have installed... well... don't go hunting all over and making a massive list of this stuff until we MAYBE narrow it down to a possible problem with them. I guess maybe, do you know if you have JAVA installed? 

If you cannot answer some of those questions, don't worry about it... we'll get to them when we HAVE to know. 

I know this is an awful lot of work on your part, but I am willing to work at it with you, if you want. 

Like I have said elsewhere, cornphewters is amazing that they work at all considering the variations in hardware and software that is "out there". 

Sincerely, 
Charles T. McCullough


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

For those who do not type fast, type a bit, then submit it, then edit it and add more and save it... will save you a lot of frustration. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

i begin to suspect, that the fault might be in the grouping system of the forum. 
seemingly it affects only 1. class members. (or are the others only too shy to report problems?)


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles, 
That isn't the point. I've done many elaborate posts in the past with much how-to and pictures (see my 'stock car' in past model building forum). I cannot do them now. I have a whole series on updating a Bachmann K-27 that I thought people would like, given the popularity of the engine. I have taken it elsewhere. No I have not tried since last night. 
John


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paul Norton on 03/31/2008 11:43 AM 
“So now with the Editor disabled I'm supposed to mentally remember loads and loads of computer code so I can do simple things like change text size or color or add pics??? Ever try to load 4 or 5 pics by manually adding code to each one? Its a big PITA.” 
There used to be a list of the codes (tags) in the FAQs, but they seem to be gone, so I can’t suggest printing them off. 


FYI, guys. The FAQ is still around, in the archived forums. Not all of it works with the new website. 
[url]http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/faq.asp"[/url]
As you can see, the url tags don't. You have to use the html href consist (replace the % with 'less than' symbol) 

%a href="http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/faq.asp">http://www.mylargescale.com/Forum%/a> 

[b]Like this [url="http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/faq.asp"]Frequently Asked Questions Archive[/url]


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted By John McGuyer on 04/01/2008 8:45 AM
Charles, 
That isn't the point. I've done many elaborate posts in the past with much how-to and pictures (see my 'stock car' in past model building forum). I cannot do them now. I have a whole series on updating a Bachmann K-27 that I thought people would like, given the popularity of the engine. I have taken it elsewhere. No I have not tried since last night. 
John



John, have you tried since I disabled the rich text editor and automatic link generation yesterday?


----------



## Pufftmd (Jan 25, 2008)

Well... I had no problem posting up untail last night... then when I went to up date the railroad gun post... No menu at the top... I guess that was what you disabled.. Oh well.. so much for that idea.. 

Rick Brown 
Pine Needle & Stump Pile Railroad 
Port Orchard, WA.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paul Norton on 03/31/2008 10:47 AM

Yes you "missed something". It’s nice that that you have no problem with the new editor, but many other long time members are having problems with it. Not because we don’t know how to use it, because it doesn’t work for us. Your callous dismal of our frustration as “nonsense” is inflammatory and aggravating, but perhaps that your agenda. If so, you not part of the solution, you are part of the problem





It would have been far better had this whole thread gone into the  forum bugs and testing section where it could have been properly dealt with. 


Please correct me if I am wrong, but I believe anyone posting here could have_ worked around_ the rich-text editor instead of making such a huge issue of it. 


I am sorry that my objections to so much negative feedback have led you to refer to my approach as part of the problem. Of course, I respectfully disagree. As for an agenda, I have no idea what you mean by that. I have no agenda here and no irons in this fire. This can be resolved any way Shad sees fit and that is just fine with me. 


I just find all the negativity to be, as you put it, aggravating. Not inflammatory. Just aggravating.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

FYI

HTML Template for URL

< a target="_blank" href="YourURLHere">YourURLHere< /a>

_(remove leading space in open and close tag)_


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad, 

I just posted a test in the model building section and it posted. I will now reorganize my K-27 and try to repost it. 

Thanks 

John


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

When I click on add reply I get no tool bar at all, just a blank box with the yellow faces on the right. And a place for message attachments at the bottom.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Treeman on 04/09/2008 9:03 AM

When I click on add reply I get no tool bar at all, just a blank box with the yellow faces on the right. And a place for message attachments at the bottom.


That's right. Shad had so many complaints about the operation of the rich text editor that he disabled it. This forum now functions much like the previous one. There are numerous places on this forum where the posting of pictures and links is discussed in detail since it is now necessary to use html and/or ubb code.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Paul, sounds like "My problem is the length of time it takes for the forum to accept the reply" is not the real problem, but your browser hangs at the very last "step" of the process. 

I have seen this before, and I will tell you definitely, it is your browser or computer. I had the SAME issue on my personal site. It was an incompatibility with my browser and the software on the web site. 

(My web site is written in PHP like this one is). 

So, for a time, I stopped using IE and went to Firefox. In general, Mozilla-based browsers function better on PHP websites. Period. This is a side effect of the constant "browser wars" between Microsoft and the rest of the world. The PHP people HATE Microsoft. 

Of course you could also have problems with Firefox. One thing to be sure to do is to make sure you are running the latest Sun Java. The latest version will show as Java(TM) 6 Update 5. Make sure this version shows in the add/remove programs, uninstall everything earlier than that. 

Also, you need to get rid of the Microsoft Java, which is usually called JRE, it will be a weird version like 1.xx ... 

Finally, to be sure, you need IE to point to the right java (normally this is just verifying), go to TOOLS... INTERNET OPTIONS, then select the ADVANCED tab. Scroll down to the JAVA part, make sure it references Java(Sun), and the box should be checked. It will reference the version, which will show: JRE 1.6.0_05 (that is Java 6 update 5). 

Normally this is all you need to fix any problem. If you have further problems, then you need to look at cleaning your registry, and other computer hygiene. 

Not trying to give you a hard time, but I have 10 computers here at home, and ALL of them can post pictures without the problems you are having. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

which will show: JRE 1.6.0_05 
Mine says JRE 1.6.0_02. Where do I get the update? Sun's site?


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep...and set it for autoupdate....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually, you can go into the windows control panel, and there is a Java icon in there... and opening it will give you a tabbed window... hit the update tab, and you will see where you can update.. 

BUT! 

Steve C sent me a very nice email straightening me out. Basically I am dead wrong on the components needed in your computer for this site, apparently the site does not use Java at all, surprise. It does use Javascript, and Microsoft .net stuff, etc. It does not use php... so updating your Java will not help, and the best things you can do is keep your windows updated, especially in the .net arena (comes from Microsoft). 

Also, apparently the cause of the "hanging up" has been located and is being addressed. It's not your computers when this happens. 

My apologies for sending people down the wrong path, and thank you Steve for your kind private mail. I will look more deeply into the software operation before I take off again! 

Regards, Greg


----------

